# HELP regarding Airtel NOP



## kkg_mjh (Nov 8, 2006)

What is this NOP (net on phone )    service by airtel 

donot tell me to contact airtel CC coz they have blocked my cc 2 month ago and still not unblocked even after 15 calls


----------



## kirtan (Nov 9, 2006)

hey i think that u are talking about the internet on mobile service.It a service which allows u to connect ur mobile to a pc to browse the service via the GPRS.


----------



## kkg_mjh (Nov 9, 2006)

it is called mobile office not NOP


----------



## int86 (Nov 9, 2006)

Airtel r providing blackberry mobiles, so u can access net on them. Lol its just a marketing. Go for MO with cell of ur choice.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 9, 2006)

no mobile office is different from NOP.....
with NOP you can access WAP sites on ur cellphone but you cant acess net frm ur pc...but with mobile office you can acess net o both ur cellphone and pc....
i guess mobile office is available to only postpaid subscribers....


----------



## Tushar.bar (Nov 9, 2006)

i am in kolkata. in kolkata circle mobile office is available also in  prepaid.
for your area please call airtel


----------



## outlaw (Nov 9, 2006)

hm...

never heard of airtel NOP before

but i've heard that reliance gives free internet on their cdma phones 
i.e free if u are browsing on the phone and they'll charge you if u connect it to p.c

in kerala airtel charges 250 rupees per month for unlimited use


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 11, 2006)

@ankurgupta.me....
MO is not 4 postpaid customers only... i am from kolkata circle and here MO is also in prepaid, but in West Bengal circle(rest of bengal except kolkata) they offers MO only on postpaid....


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 11, 2006)

hey i have Airtel perpaid connection and i have activated it in my mobile it charge 99 RS per month and u can surf any web site on ur mobile here it is how to activate first activate dialing this number *202*1# then u will see in ur screen Airtel NOP Service Activated and then send sms to this number 2567 with this word NOP


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

@Tech.Masti
I was talking about delhi...
well if its available on prepaid on delhi also thn its great....


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 11, 2006)

i am from delhi and its available i am using this service but u should have more than 130 balance in ur airtel prepaid card


----------

